# Political Cartoons



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anything goes.

They can be like this







Like this


----------



## Modbert




----------



## AVG-JOE




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Jay Canuck

do you get to vote on your own rep power around here?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

No you dont, you get rep from other users...they can take away your rep too.

See the thumbs up thumbs down in the upper right of posts?  Thats the rep button.

You have a red square....i think thats a negative.


Post a funny cartoon and I'll give you some positive rep for it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Did you know that today is Eve's birthday?  She's 24.  Let's party!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Big Black Dog said:


> Did you know that today is Eve's birthday?  She's 24.  Let's party!



hey now.....where's the toons....spam my threads all u want but at least give me something to see when i click it  .


----------



## Toro

Tom Toles is the best political cartoonist in America.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Tom Toles is the best political cartoonist in America.



His arcive page wont load for me


----------



## AVG-JOE

I got your back, Pilgrim.


----------



## Kalam

Arab cartoon of Ahmadinejad and Iran:


----------



## Big Black Dog




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I know its not a cartoon but it was a funny photoshop


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Si modo

A bit outdated, but I think with the recent calls of faux-racism everywhere in the media and among prominent Dems and Dem talking heads, it's good to get a perspective of real racism.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## xotoxi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>


 
Is that Gary Busey on the left?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gary Busey on the left?
Click to expand...


It just might be  

We need a more diverse cartoon viewing here.


----------



## xotoxi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gary Busey on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just might be
> 
> We need a more diverse cartoon viewing here.
Click to expand...

 
I think the Bill Clinton character looks like a scowling Bill Maher...or maybe someone else that I can't place.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## namvet




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## namvet




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ame®icano;1624493 said:
			
		

>



Dude that was funny.   

I'm going with Blago


----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## Bfgrn

_
Thanks Ravi_


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


>


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Pelosi and baucus mixing their magical fairy dust potions


----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That last cartoon reminded me of this http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor...obama-including-redistribution-of-treats.html

I owe Jay and Americano rep for your contributions, I just have to recover from last nights rep fest first .


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## immto

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



lol


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRzcCbjQ_5I]YouTube - Wile E. Coyote finally gets the Road Runner[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## namvet




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

This one almost deserves its own thread


----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bfgrn




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


>



What?  That cartoon is intellectually flat, er dishonest.   The constitution is Citizen run Government  "By the People, For the people"


----------



## Missourian




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Skull Pilot

From a 1934 edition of the Chicago Tribune but eerily relevant today


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

skull when i get past hitting my rep limit i gotta give you some for digging that up.

It is TOTALLY current again.   Awesome.


----------



## Liability

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



It's not racism if that is a tea party your image conveys.

And, I am more than happy to debate that shit with you or with anyone else.

In fact, let's start.

I suggest that EVERY nation has a right of *sovereignty* and PART of that right is to decide who is permitted to come into the land and for how long and under what terms and upon what conditions.  

And if the people of a nation are unwilling to limit immigration and citizenship upon terms and conditions agreeable _to them_, then they will soon cease to be sovereign.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Liability said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racism if that is a tea party your image conveys.
> 
> And, I am more than happy to debate that shit with you or with anyone else.
> 
> In fact, let's start.
> 
> I suggest that EVERY nation has a right of *sovereignty* and PART of that right is to decide who is permitted to come into the land and for how long and under what terms and upon what conditions.
> 
> And if the people of a nation are unwilling to limit immigration and citizenship upon terms and conditions agreeable _to them_, then they will soon cease to be sovereign.
Click to expand...


I'd debate those points but I agree with them .


----------



## Liability

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racism if that is a tea party your image conveys.
> 
> And, I am more than happy to debate that shit with you or with anyone else.
> 
> In fact, let's start.
> 
> I suggest that EVERY nation has a right of *sovereignty* and PART of that right is to decide who is permitted to come into the land and for how long and under what terms and upon what conditions.
> 
> And if the people of a nation are unwilling to limit immigration and citizenship upon terms and conditions agreeable _to them_, then they will soon cease to be sovereign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd debate those points but I agree with them .
Click to expand...


Ok. 

 But the political cartoon image's author must not.  And I KNOW there are those here who agree with that photo-cartoonist instead of with you or me.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Liability said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racism if that is a tea party your image conveys.
> 
> And, I am more than happy to debate that shit with you or with anyone else.
> 
> In fact, let's start.
> 
> I suggest that EVERY nation has a right of *sovereignty* and PART of that right is to decide who is permitted to come into the land and for how long and under what terms and upon what conditions.
> 
> And if the people of a nation are unwilling to limit immigration and citizenship upon terms and conditions agreeable _to them_, then they will soon cease to be sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd debate those points but I agree with them .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> But the political cartoon image's author must not.  And I KNOW there are those here who agree with that photo-cartoonist instead of with you or me.
Click to expand...


No no no....i think you (or maybe it was me) misunderstood the picture.

See underneath where it says "Racism" it says "Because if you called it anything else you would have to debate it"    

To me the picture basically is making fun of the people who call tea party gatherings racist....it says "Hahahaha you have to call us racists because you can't successfully debate the issues we bring up in the protests"


----------



## Liability

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd debate those points but I agree with them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> But the political cartoon image's author must not.  And I KNOW there are those here who agree with that photo-cartoonist instead of with you or me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no no....i think you (or maybe it was me) misunderstood the picture.
> 
> See underneath where it says "Racism" it says "Because if you called it anything else you would have to debate it"
> 
> To me the picture basically is making fun of the people who call tea party gatherings racist....it says "Hahahaha you have to call us racists because you can't successfully debate the issues we bring up in the protests"
Click to expand...


That interpretation makes more sense than my earlier interpretation.

And it has a kernel of truth.

Certain liberals like to short circuit ANY conversation they think might not go their way.  The TEA PArtyers were getting them worried a little bit so they simply chose to apply (deliberately) a false label.  Viola.  Discussion is short circuited.  A segment of the liberal orthodoxy does enjoy such tactics.  Didn't Alinsky even teach that kind of crap?  And who WAS an Alinsky follower?


----------



## namvet




----------



## Si modo




----------



## Zona

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



Thats not really fair.   There was one black guy there...Steele.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zona said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really fair.   There was one black guy there...Steele.
Click to expand...


Wow you really know how to put your foot in your mouth.  WOuld you like some youtube videos of other black speakers?  I can get you 2 more besides steele.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msT1W2WCp2Y[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiyzZd0wO2g[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

jay your pics are gone\\

edit: they are back


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## namvet




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## Jay Canuck




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## jigusjaan

fantastic


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ame®icano;1933853 said:
			
		

>



Kicking ass from Cosmo to Congress


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## namvet

"HUNDREDS GATHER TO PROTEST GLOBAL WARMING"!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

The Truthers will hate this  but the birthers will love it .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## emilynghiem

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anything goes.
> 
> They can be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this



How many people who denounced Bush's Patriot Act as unconstitutional
defend Obama's health reforms as promoting general welfare?

How many people who denounce Obama's health reforms as unconstitutional
justified Bush's policies as necessary to secure national defense?

(where I am stuck right now, is how can pro-choice Democrats strike down any law that threatens a woman's choice to abort a pregnancy up to 3 months or more -- demanding protections of "free choice" from ANY restriction, fine or penalty under law -- and yet pass a mandate on private health insurance where a person choosing "NOT to buy health insurance" is subject to either penalties, taxes, or fines. How is THAT pro-choice???
Wouldn't the same arguments for mandated insurance to save lives of people at high risk ALSO apply to pro-life arguments for mandates to save babies lives against free choice?)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Foxfyre

And the Arizona immigration debate heats up. . . .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## namvet




----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## namvet




----------



## Devin




----------



## Devin




----------



## Devin




----------



## Devin




----------



## Devin

.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Foxfyre




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Foxfyre

I've really been trying to stay out of this one, but given our fearless leader's many contradictions, I just couldn't resist posting this one:


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Si modo

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>


Obama a phobophile?  Say it isn't so!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

​


----------



## varelse




----------



## varelse




----------



## varelse

Not, strictly speaking, a cartoon, but funny


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25297


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25298


----------



## longknife

More @ The Week in Pictures | Power Line


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

from The Week in Pictures | Power Line
















more at link


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25497


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Lots of funny pictures @ The Week in Pictures | Power Line 

Just 1 -


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25581


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25584


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25585


----------



## Desperado




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

And lots more @ Today&#39;s Toons 4/30/13 - The Right Reasons


----------



## fairandbalanced

This thread should be renamed to say, Tea Partiers R us, or POTUS/Dems can do no right.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25642


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Weekly roundup @ cartoon4 | Cartoons of the Week: April 28-May 3 | TIME.com


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews 
  


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25868


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

From RightWingNews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25904


----------



## longknife

From RightWingNews


----------



## Gracie

Sorry. Not a cartoon, but funny anyway.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

From RightWingNews


----------



## longknife

From Time @ cartoon6 | Cartoons of the Week: May 11-17 | TIME.com


----------



## longknife

from RightWingNews





American Power's Sunday cartoons w/links @ American Power: Sunday Cartoons
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j...n/Cartoon-Obama-the-Crook-600_zpsec017335.jpg


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26161


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Rightwingnews http://www.rightwingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/132504_600.jpg


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## longknife

From RightWingNews


----------



## longknife

From RightWingNews


----------



## Ropey




----------



## longknife

from RightWingNews


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26370


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26371


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26372


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## longknife

A slew of them from PowerLine blog @ The Week in Pictures, Eavesdropping Edition | Power Line










a lot more at the link


----------



## longknife

from RightWingNews


----------



## longknife

from RightWingNews


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Desperado

What do you know, he didn't lie


----------



## Desperado




----------



## longknife

from the foundry blog


----------



## longknife

From American Power 





From RightWingNews


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

from Rightwingnews


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Yurt

Dot Com said:


>



lol...so true


----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

From rightwingnews


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## longknife

From Rightwingnews


----------



## longknife

from Rightwingnews


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27042


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

*GOP Pacifier*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27111


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27121


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com

thats a custom meme, not a cartoon


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## midcan5




----------



## skye




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Kat3eWhit

No you dont, you get rep from other users...they can take away your rep too.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27460


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

Not political but a great one!  v


----------



## longknife

But this one is:


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27480


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27513


----------



## longknife

Obama's Syrian Policy


----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27578


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27579


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27580


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27590


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## longknife

A whole bunch of good ones @ Right Wing News |

including:


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27687


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Zona

Best cartoon joke I could find.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27720


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27721


----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ropey

Mertex said:


>


----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## MMC




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com

This is NOT funny!!!


----------



## namvet




----------



## BDBoop

Bleipriester said:


>



I put that one up awhile back. Still laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28293


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## Desperado




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## hangover

So where are the crayons, so I can draw one of all these "so called" Americans sitting around making funnies while this country turns to shit?


----------



## namvet

how to help Leftists in America.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com

This one bears repeating: 



BDBoop said:


>


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28478


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife

unny political pictures @ 






From American Power: The Contradictions of Socialism in the United States an interesting article.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Connery




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Yurt

rush never said that you lying stalker dot com


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

[/IMG]


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Mertex said:


>


Great. Thanks. Don´t like winter´s coldness.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $political irs revenge smaller.bmp


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## namvet




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante

A muslim finally using his head for something constructive????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGJ3qKE5Uew]Punjab Youth Festival 2014 in Pakistan - Walnut breaking with head world record achieved - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## The T

Darkwind said:


>


I am sure that's about the truth of it...and can be applied to ANY political subject...


----------



## Iceweasel

It's like the old joke about the USSR and Pravda. 

An American and a Russian have a foot race. The American wins so they report "The Russian came in second place and the American just a head of last place."


----------



## KNB

> The New Media Monopoly describes the cartel of five giant media conglomerates who now control the media on which a majority of Americans say they most rely. These five are not just large &#8212; though they are all among the 325 largest corporations in the world &#8212; they are unique among all huge corporations: they are a major factor in changing the politics of the United States and they condition the social values of children and adults alike.
> 
> These five huge corporations &#8212; Time Warner, Disney, Murdoch&#8217;s News Corporation, Bertelsmann of Germany, and Viacom (formerly CBS) &#8212; own most of the newspapers, magazines, books, radio and TV stations, and movie studios of the United States.
> 
> These Big Five (with General Electric&#8217;s NBC a close sixth) do not manufacture automobiles, or clothing, or nuts and bolts. They manufacture politics and social values. The media conglomerates have been a major force in creating conservative and far right politics in the country. They have almost single-handedly as a group, in their radio and television dominance, produced a coarse and vulgar culture that celebrates the most demeaning characteristics in the human psyche &#8212; greed, deceit, and cheating as a legitimate way to win (as in the various &#8220;reality&#8221; shows).
> 
> It is not just national economics that is at stake &#8212; though their power has led to the government&#8217;s somnolence of anti-trust action. Nor is it just the neglect of broadcast media giantism by the government agencies that by law are still required to operate &#8220;in the public interest.&#8221; The public interest is to have the country&#8217;s largest broadcasting system in the world provide diversity in news, opinion, and commentary that serves all Americans, right, left, and independent, as well as access to their local stations as well as true choices in national programs.
> 
> What is at stake is American democracy itself. A country without all the significant news, points of view, and information its citizens need to be informed voters is risking the loss of democratic rights. Voters without genuine choices and without the information they need to choose what meets their own needs and wishes has produced something alarming: on Election Day our voters are forced to vote for what is the narrowest political choices among all industrial democracies of the world.
> 
> The New Media Monopoly, by Ben Bagdikian, describes these dominant media giants, how they cooperate with each other in the manner of a cartel, who runs them, and how this all came to pass in such insidious ways. It reminds a whole generation that has forgotten, for example, that the public owns the air waves, not the broadcasters. The book describes how all our media grew, including the Internet (and intriguing information like the first time in history that a computer crashed).
> 
> This book is designed to inform, to raise the alarm, and at the same time be readable in the living room and classroom.
> Ben Bagdikian - Author | Journalist | Media Critic


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante

Dot Com said:


>



But DotCommie, how many actually PAID for their plans?


----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ame®icano

After firing their CEO, Mozilla released new add-ons.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

"AN American people" ??


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Jughead




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eMkH0s3Vpc"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com

^ spam boi is at it again.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye

there he is  ... the  PC village idiot....


----------



## Vigilante

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcD2iexGqZQ"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Vigilante

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzsWxPLIOo"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## longknife

And many, many more great ones @ The Week In Pictures: Destitute Liberals Edition | Power Line


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester

"You are just worth the scrapping premium anymore."


----------



## namvet




----------



## RoadVirus




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com

^ those aren't cartoons you old codger


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com

^ those aren't cartoons dimbulb.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $political funnies obama immigration.bmp


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITmpUz_IxM"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## RoadVirus

An oldie, but goodie:


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife

and too many more to copy @ feedly your news. delivered.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye

Pathetic creature.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Nothing changes!


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante

*She flees the country, goes on a bender, bumps her head, 
 feigns illness, and drags her feet for months... *


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## boedicca

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Rikurzhen

Vigilante said:


>



The person who subtitled that must have English as a 2nd language because they made a subtle mistake. The line should read as follows:

_"Democrats would rather YOU die than be accused of racism." _​
To be a democrat means one is never held accountable for one's actions or beliefs, that's why other people exist.


----------



## Rikurzhen




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

Moonglow said:


>


Horsey is always spot-on


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

How many know who this is?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Democrats


----------



## longknife

Democrat Comrades reach across the aisle


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Why to give up on polls


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Obama's Press Corps


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Successor found!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

CDU election manifesto


----------



## Bleipriester

I know the most of you from PRISM already


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Dot Com

obsess much?  Carry on


----------



## Bleipriester

Dot Com said:


> obsess much?  Carry on


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Alex.




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Votto




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante

Finally got the Christmas lights up!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Not really humorous


----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

No notice of low, low gas prices!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The FAA got hold of it!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Pogo


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## emilynghiem

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anything goes.
> 
> They can be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this



ha ha
and where's the cartoon where ALL of America
is forced to give up liberty to choose our own health care?
(even though the plan only covers SOME people not ALL Americans)


----------



## emilynghiem

How to draw the President
so you can do your own cartoons....


----------



## emilynghiem

one of my all time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  favorites

I can't find the other cartoon, but it's about Obama's redistribution policy
not applying to redistributing his votes equally to other candidates....


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Lots and lots of great political cartoons @ The Bookworm Beat 1-20-15 8212 the awesome illustrated edition and open thread


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

A weeks' worth of these @ The Week in Pictures Barack ORobinHood Edition Power Line


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## longknife

Sorta political


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Not funny!


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester

*German caricatures*



​




























































In North-Rhine Westphalia, every 50 minutes a police officers gets attacked.
In certain areas, such as in Duisburg-Marxloh, the police can often not work on traffic accidents for example. The officers are quickly encircled by two to three dozens of Turks or Lebaneses who talk big, threaten the officers, record that with their smartphones and call friends via SMS to come. Many a time, the police had to withdraw because the situation heated up and the reinforcements did not yet arrive.
"It is becoming increasingly aggressive in some parts of the city. As officer you consider twice if you do an official traffic control. I´ve had moments where I thought, hopefully I´ll be out of there unscathed," says Kalle B. (name changed) He is a police officer of Turkish origin since 15 years. German officers easily come under suspicion to be politically right-wing when they speak about the increasing violence because there are mainly problems with criminal immigrants. Although Kalle has a different family background, he sees it as his colleagues do and rants about the "social romanticism" in politics. His hard conclusion after personal experience: "You can say, multiculturalism has failed."
Polizei Wo Beamte Zielscheiben in Uniform sind - DIE WELT


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

There are simply too many great ones to post, so I'll include this link – more @ The Week in Pictures Hillarypalooza The Sequel Power Line


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Marxist




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Valerie

Bleipriester said:


>




that must be sunni man on his wedding night...


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

Who says the Welsh don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Abishai100

*Talking about Tom Thumb
*

A court stenographer diligently typed the records of a trial of a notorious dictator in Libya, accused of being generally a bully.

At the end of the trial, the dictator who was found guilty cried out in frustration, "Your tedious stenographer is as much a slave as any of my citizenry were!"

It's strange how politics can feel like normal conversation...








Rasputin (Wikipedia)


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Delta4Embassy

LOVE it!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Why one 10-year term is a better idea.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Abishai100

Random Graffiti:

"Did you know that Jews started the credit card system in America --- i.e., American Express, Visa, etc.?"

"Did you know that blacks started urban slang?


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Irish Mike

What on Earth happened here?


----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Abishai100

*Woodpecking Watchamacallits*

I want to re-orient pop culture images and cartoons and _make_ them political.

What's the difference between intention and interpretation, anyway?

Remember the iconic fright-fest American horror film icon Leatherface (who can forget him?), the cannibalistic chainsaw-wielding maniac from Tobe Hooper's groundbreaking eerie cult-favorite film "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" (1974)?  Well, these days, you have left-wing eco-liberals running around saying, *"Well, I'm dressing up as Leatherface for Halloween, because, well, I'd rather use that chainsaw to rip up human beings than rip apart trees."*

Everyone knows the beloved American kids' cartoon character Woody Woodpecker, the mischievous talking and wood-pecking bird who combined wit with wiliness.

As Woody Woodpecker pecks on trees, we can use the images to say something like, *"This little wood-pecking bird is reminding civilization that trees have feelings too."*

If anything can _become_ political, then maybe humanity is simply dangerous.





Woody Woodpecker


----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## namvet

its now official. their dick suckin' faggots


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## namvet

imagine


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife

http://legalinsurrection.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/O-Speaks-600-LI.jpg


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## Alex.




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

With far, far too many more to paste @ The Week in Pictures Brick in the Wall Edition Power Line


----------



## skye




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

,,,,


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye

* Obama's BaaMaa .....aaaaaaaaaa...bahhhhh.... meehhh.....*

*

*


----------



## Dot Com

rw whining in this thread is palpable lol


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## browsing deer

Toro said:


> Tom Toles is the best political cartoonist in America.


What are you smoking? the idiot can't draw and his toons are as funny as a case of Yeserina Pestis


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

with many, many more @ Today s Toons 7 27 15 - Pookie s Toons - The Briefing Room


----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda

Dot Com said:


> rw whining in this thread is palpable lol


They are the 'we love to hate' crowd. Palpable it is for certain.


----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Esmeralda

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


This man is sickening because he loves to kill things.  I just cannot understand how someone would think it is cool to destroy such an amazingly beautiful and regal animal.  WTF is wrong with this guy?  And it isn't even real hunting if you have to pay $50,000 to arrange to have the animal lured to you so you can kill it.  The man deserves every bad thing that comes his way.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Esmeralda said:


> This man is sickening because he loves to kill things.  I just cannot understand how someone would think it is cool to destroy such an amazingly beautiful and regal animal.  WTF is wrong with this guy?  And it isn't even real hunting if you have to pay $50,000 to arrange to have the animal lured to you so you can kill it.  The man deserves every bad thing that comes his way.



Its called *"Thrill killing" **a trophy kill to live off the Lion's King of the Jungle aura.*..its rich folks being creeps....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Hillary Must Explain Her 2-Month Email Gap!!!!*

Investor's Business Daily ^ | 07/29/2015 | Staff
Scandal: Hillary Clinton assured the country in March that she had turned over every single work-related email from her private server. So why are there no emails for two months during a critical time at State?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda

Vigilante said:


>


How totally fucking asinine.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante

More.... did someone say MORE?.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## Uncensored2008

Esmeralda said:


> How totally fucking asinine.



You misspelled "accurate."


----------



## skye




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

And a whole lot more great ones @ The Week in Pictures Post-Debate Edition Power Line


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

Note who it was said by


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Mertex




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sun Devil 92

Vigilante said:


>



Now...THAT'S FUNNY !!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife

Really far from funny


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

im so excited i can't wait


----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## skye

the Poop


----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## Alex.




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

namvet said:


>



The ignorant arrogance of those two sickens me.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Some awesome toons @ Today's Toons 10/6/15 - Today's Toons


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


>


HAHAHAHA! This is too funny!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## jillian




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## skye




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Alex.




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester

True?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Only time he ever told a truth!.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Alex.




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi

sorry if this is a repeat... 99 pages...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Can I be the butterfly?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## williepete

--------


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

Why don't posters understand what a CARTOON is?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete

----------


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

longknife said:


>


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

longknife said:


>



*Obama Approval Skyrockets To New Highs As Independents Appreciate The President*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

longknife said:


>


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

Doesn't anybody understand the word CARTOON?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

Some people still do not understand what *CARTOON* means!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex

Bwahahaha


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Devaje007

All of us will be scared to leave our house if Hillary is elected


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Devaje007

This whole country will be fighting each other if Hillary is elected


----------



## Devaje007

Obama has 6 months of more damage to America


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife

*This* is a cartoon!!!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## MrMike




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## MrMike




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester

Really classy.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## HenryBHough

Yeah, but he'll still vote for Hillary.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

Bleipriester said:


>


----------



## Bleipriester

namvet said:


> Bleipriester said:
Click to expand...

You can click on the image in my sig.


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

Weekend at Hillary´s II


----------



## Bleipriester

The Ship of Fools


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

This is a CARTOON!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

*Actress walks out on Hillary ad being filmed. Just couldn't lie that much...


https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZdbupFQEaWc*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

right


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>



I think the liberal faggot cocksucker has been excommunicated


----------



## longknife




----------



## Mertex




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------

